# First blog - opinions?



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Just made my first blog, and my first blog post. Wouldn't mind some opinons on if it's any good....:thumbup:

http://www.rconpainting.ca/blog.do_you_take_cash.php

Cheers


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I like it!

One thing I've found with my clients asking to pay cash, is that I just explain to them that even if I wanted to take cash, I wouldn't be able to, since the money I need on the books for the hard costs of doing the jobs would have to be declared and deposited anyways, given how the economy is these days, so there's no benefit at all for me to give them this benefit.

So far there's been no issue, and I've not lost a job that wanted to pay cash yet!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> I like it!
> 
> One thing I've found with my clients asking to pay cash, is that I just explain to them that even if I wanted to take cash, I wouldn't be able to, since the money I need on the books for the hard costs of doing the jobs would have to be declared and deposited anyways, given how the economy is these days, so there's no benefit at all for me to give them this benefit.
> 
> So far there's been no issue, and I've not lost a job that wanted to pay cash yet!


Are you finding that a lot of people are asking if you take cash these days? It seems that every single estimate I do i'm getting asked that question. It's starting to piss me off lol!!!


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Are those coins with the funny birds on them the same as cash up there in the frozen North? IMO, those birds should be penguins. 

The work really well when buying Molsons.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That is one of my favorite videos.I wish I could show that to every potential customer just so they could see how rediculous they look when they are trying to pull a razzle dazzle on me.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good job Alec! I was at the auto shop yesterday and they had a sign on the counter that said "ask about our cash discounts"!:blink:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Are you finding that a lot of people are asking if you take cash these days? It seems that every single estimate I do i'm getting asked that question. It's starting to piss me off lol!!!


Almost every job I quote asks for cash.

I'm not surprised as a knee jerk reaction from the HST causing the tax on a job to go from GST only 5% to the new and improved 12% HST system.

Makes it kinda hard to actually run a business and actually PAY for anything when you can't account for the money :whistling2:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I wonder if it's a Canadian thing...I very, very, very rarely get asked if I take cash.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice stuff Alec! You've done a lot in the last year. Looks like your on the good road to success.

Carry on.....


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I am getting a new trailer on tuesday.. they are giving me a cash price, but that is because I am handing them cash, and they don't have to pay $$ to the credit card co for the process of the payment.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nicely written down in a nice polite way too so as not to offend our ''bread & butter''. :thumbup:

Will they take it on board :no:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Nice stuff Alec! You've done a lot in the last year. Looks like your on the good road to success.
> 
> Carry on.....



I agree.

Keep on truckin!

:thumbsup:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

y.painting said:


> I wonder if it's a Canadian thing...I very, very, very rarely get asked if I take cash.


It is not a Canadian thing.
I almost never get asked either.


----------

